# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  مناقشة للشيخ محمد الددو في بعض المسائل  (فيديو) (تلخيص فوائد) ..

## الماجد

حلقة من هم أهل السنة والجماعة
(الجـزء الأول )

لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة / محمد الحسن ولد الددو - حفظه الله -
رئيس مركز تكوين العـلماء


من برنامج "فقه العصر " في قناة إقرأ بتأريخ 08-05-2007




فيديو (احفظ مباشرة)

http://www.dedew.net/downloadvd.php?id=110


ملف صوتي (احفظ مباشرة)

http://www.dedew.net/downloadsd.php?id=558




بعـض فوائد الشيخ في الحلقة 


1- تعريف مصطلح السنة .
2- السنة تقابل البدعة . وهي تدخل في العقائد والعبادات . ولا تطلق السنة في معاملات ولا عادات النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم . إلا في مسألة واحدة وهي الطلاق البدعي : وهو وقوعه في حال الحيض.
3- التشيع هو في الأصل خلاف سياسي فقهي . وهو في حصر الخلافة في البطنين أو قريش أو في المسلمين كلهم والأخير مذهب الخوارج.
4- تعريف مصطلح الجماعة . ولم يُعرف إلا في عهد عثمان رضي الله عنه.
5- مصطلح أهل السنة والجماعة لم يرد في كتابٍ ولا سنة.
6- أنكـر الشيخ اطلاق لقب الجماعة على أهل السنة , لأنه لا جماعة للمسلمين اليوم . بل يكتفى بلقب (أهل السنة).
7- النجـاة لا يختص بلقب (أهل السنة) ولا هو محصور بها , وإن من الشيعة والمعتزلة والخوارج من هو من الفرقة الناجية .
8- الزيادة في حديث الافـتراق (كلها في النار إلا واحدة) زيادة غير صحيحة .
9 – الافـتراق ليس عـيباً ولا ذمـاً بالإطلاق . وهو يدل على كثـرة هذه الأمة المباركة .
10- كتب الملل والنحل غير موفقة . والخطأ راجع إلى المفرقين المتعصبين لا إلى الحديث .
11- لا يجـوز نسبة فرقة من الفرق إلى أنها من الإثنتين والسبعين فرقة , أو أنها الناجية.
12- آيات وأحاديث الوعد والوعيد كلها مقيدة .
13- لا يصح تعليق النجاة بالاصطلاحات (أهل السنة) (أهل الحديث) (الأثرييين) ونحو ذلك .
14- أنكر الشيخ إطلاق لقب (الأثري) على غير المتخصص بالآثار , لأنها صنعة لا ينسب إليها إلا صانعها.
15- تكفير السلف لمن قال بخـلق القرآن هو من باب التغليظ فقط , وقد ورد عن السلف عدم التكفير بهذه المسألة .
16- نحـن مأمورون بعدم التفرق حتى مع أهل البدع . وليس معنى هذا اتباعهم على الضلالة , بل هم مأمورون باتباع الحق ونحن بالثبوت عليه بلا احتكار .
17- كل أهل الإسلام قد يكونوا من أهل السنة باعتبار . فمصطلح أهل السنة غير مقصور بالاعتقاد بل يدخل في الأخلاق ونحو ذلك.
18- الطائفة المنصورة قد تكون من أهل السنة أو أهل البدع . وإن الدين قد ينصر بالرجل الفاجر . فالحكم على الطائفة أنها منصورة جائز أما أنها ناجية فلا , فالناجي قد يكون غير منصور , والمنصور قد يكون غير ناجي .
19- الجماعات ليست من الفرق إلا إذا قامت على أصل بدعي وتحزبت عليه .
20 – لا يجـوز نقض الفرد لبيعة أمير الجماعة وهو يعلم أنها على الحق , وإلا دخل في الوعيد (مات ميتة الجاهلية) .
21- المرء إذا ارتكب بدعةً كالمولد أو أكبر من ذلك لا يخرجه من أهل السنة بالعموم , لكن يكون انتسابه للسنة ناقصاً في ذلك الجانب , مثل أهل المعاصي هم ناقصون في السنة من جانب الطاعة.
22- وجـه الشيخ نصيحة عامة للأمة , بضرورة الاتفاق , والتفريق بين الثوابت المعصومة والاجتهاد. 

المصدر :
http://www.al-yemen.org/vb/showthread.php?t=227324

----------


## الماجد

حلقة من هم أهل السنة والجماعة
(الجـزء الثاني)

لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة / محمد الحسن ولد الددو - حفظه الله -
رئيس مركز تكوين العـلماء


من برنامج "فقه العصر " في قناة إقرأ بتأريخ 22-05-2007




فيديو (احفظ مباشرة)

http://www.dedew.net/downloadvd.php?id=113


ملف صوتي (احفظ مباشرة)

http://www.dedew.net/downloadsd.php?id=575



بعـض فوائد الشيخ في الحلقة 



1- أكـد الشيخ إسقاط لقب (الجماعة) عن مصطلح أهل السنة اليوم , وعدم صلاحية إلحاقه. واستغلال ملوك بني أمية له .
2- لا علاقة لمصطلح (أهل السنة) بمصطلح (الغرباء) , فالغربة الأولى/ هي غربة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وأصحابه, والغربة الثانية/ هي غربة المسلم الذي لا يستطيع أن يبين كل ما لديه من الحـق لضعفٍ وذلة .
3- التأكيد على أن ادعـاء أن فرقة بعينها هي الفرقة الناجية , من التزكية والتألي المنهي عنه والمتوعد عليه. مع شرح كلام لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية .
4- المرء لا يخرج عن مصطلح (أهل السنة) بمجـرد وقوعه في بدعة ولو في باب كامل (كباب الأسماء والصفات), وما دام أنه مجتهد فهو معذور .
5- المعيار الضابط في تعريف السني هو : من اتخذ الكتاب والسنة والإجماع مرجعاً له . فمن وافق على هذه المصادر فهو من (أهل السنة).
6- القرآن الكريم حمال أوجه , والضابط في الفهم الصحيح : ألا يرده القرآن الكريم نفسه , وأن يكون موافقاً للغة العربية الشريفة.
7- لا يجوز الامتحـان في الاعتقاد مطلقاً , إلا في حالتين : الأولى / إذا جاء رجل من أرض الكفر وهو كافر وادعى الإسلام في وقت الحرب للحذر من كونه جاسوساً وعيناً للكافرين , والثانية / إذا كان الرجل لدية أمة أو عبد ويريد عتقهما فيجوز الامتحان إذا كان أصلهما كافرين حتى يعلم إسلامهما لاشتراط الإيمان في العتق.
8- اتباع السلف يكون في أصول الاعتقاد لا جزئيات العمل والاعتقاد , والسلف اختلفوا في فروع الاعتقاد , ففرق بين ثوابت الإيمان وبين غيرها من الفروعيات العقدية. 
9- لا يحق لأحد إخراج فرقة من أهل السنة إلا إذا كانت متعصبة على البدعة بالتحزب وكان عالماً ووافقه غيره من العلماء على إخراجهم. وإلا لم يخرجوا من مصطلح (أهل السنة).
10- إخراج الفـرد من مصطلح (أهل السنة) هو حكم قضائي, ولا يقع إلا بحصول الشروط وانتفاء الموانع , والشروط سبعة: وهي انتفاء الجهل, والتأويل, والإكراه, والقصد, والاجتهاد, مع ثبوت ذلك عنه, وإقامة الحجة عليه.
11- أكثر أهل السنة اشتغلوا بعلم الكلام في العقائد وناظروا فيه. وتعلمه فرض كفائي.
12- الحكم على فئة بخروجها من مصطلح (أهل السنة) لا يعني الحكم عليها بالنار وأنها متوعدة به. بل قد يكون المبتدع معذوراً .
13- ترك الأخذ عن المبتدعة , من التطرف الجديد والتعصب المتأخر , وقد أخذ الأئمة عن كثير من المبتدعة.
14- هجر المبتدع غير مقصود لذاته , بل هو عقاب وتأديب يوقعه الإمام أو الأب أو الشيخ ونحوهم , ولا يزيد على 3 أيام. والمشروع هجره في وقت ارتكاب المنكر فقط .
15- يجب الانتصـار لكل مظلوم ولو كان مبتدعاً أو كافراً . وهو مشايعة للحق لا للباطل.
16- المبتدع لا يُشهر به إلا إذا قامت عليه الحجة وانطبقت عليه الشروط السابقة , وإلا فلا يحل التشهير به.
17- الأشاعرة والماتريدية من مذاهب (أهل السنة) . ورد الشيخ خمسة عشر شبهة عنهم .
19- الصوفـية من (أهل السنة) . كعبد القادر الجيلاني والهروي وابن القيم , وغيرهم من مشايخ الصوفية.
20- التصوف كالفقه والعقائد فيه المقبول والمردود , فما كان موافقاً للقرآن والسنة فالأول, وما عارضهما فهو الثاني.
21- أصل خلاف الشيعة هو سياسي. وفرقة الإثني عشرية خارجون عن مصطلح (أهل السنة).

----------


## الماجد

حلقة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم (والمولد)
(حلقة مهمة )

لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة / محمد الحسن ولد الددو - حفظه الله -
رئيس مركز تكوين العـلماء


من برنامج "فقه العصر " في قناة إقرأ بتأريخ 03-07-2007




فيديو (احفظ مباشرة)

http://www.dedew.net/downloadvd.php?id=120


ملف صوتي (احفظ مباشرة)

http://www.dedew.net/downloadsd.php?id=608




بعـض فوائد الشيخ في الحلقة 



1- الإنسان مؤلف من ثلاثة عناصر : البدن ووسيلة إدراكه الحسيات , والعقل وسيلته المعنويات , والروح ووسيلته العاطفيات . ولذلك قد يعتقد الإنسان بعقله أن فعلاً ما محرم ومع ذلك يرتكبه لأن روحه متعلقة به . 
2- المعاصي والمخالفات لا تزيل المحبة لله تعالى ورسوله , لكن تنقصها . ولا يجد الإنسان حلاوة الإيمان حتى ينقل أوامر الله تعالى ونواهيه إلى روحه , فيحب ما يحبه الله تعالى ويكره ما يكرهه سبحانه.
3- لا يكون المرء كامل الإيمان حتى يحب النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أكثر من نفسه ووالده وولده والناس أجمعين , , وذكر الشيخ بعض قصص السلف الصالح في محبتهم لحبيبنا ونبيئنا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وتعظيمهم لذلك فمنهم من يمشي حافياً في المدينة , ومنهم من يبعد بعمله إذا كان يُحدث صوتاً كالحداد إلى أطراف المدينة , وفزعهم من ذكر اسم الحبيب صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أو بكائهم وتغيرهم , وتقاتلهم على آثاره الشريفة وغير ذلك . [ بكى الشيخ هنا وتدهده صوته عند ذكر هذا القصص] .
4- شهر ربيع الأول شهر نبوي خصه الله تعالى بشرف عظيم , ففيه مولد سيد الأنام حبيبنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم , وهجرته , ووفاته , وبدء فيه بالوحي . وصيام هذا الشهر مستحب شكراً لله تعالى , وقراءة سيرة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فيه مطلوب شرعاً للتذكير وزيادة الإيمان , وتخصيصه بذلك كونه شهر نبوي.
5- المولد النبوي الشريف كان في شهر ربيع الأول , ويوم الإثنين , لكن اختلف في تحديه فقيل في اليوم الثالث , وقيل الثامن , وقيل الثاني عشر , وقد حصلت قبل وليلة مولده الشريف إرهاصات تنبئ به .
6- خوارق العادات سبعة أنواع : أربع للخير / وهي معجزات الأنبياء, وإرهاصات ولادتهم , وكرامات الأولياء , وعون الله تعالى للعبد المسلم. وثلاث للشر/ وهي الكهانة والسحر والتنجيم.
7- الحكم في الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي الشريف على ثلاث صور : 1) أن يُتخذ عيداً كالفطر والأضحى فهذه بدعة منكرة . 2) أن يُتخذ مناسبة سارة ويخصه بعبادات وهذه بدعة إضافية فيها خلاف بين العلماء . 3) أن يُتخذ مناسبة سارة ولا يخصه بعبادات بل يفرح المسلم بمولده ويصومه ويقرأ سيرته الشريفة فهذا لا حرج فيه بل هو مطلوب ومما يزيد الإيمان .
8- التهنئة بالمولد النبوي الشريف جائزة لأنها من نعم الله تعالى , ولبس الثوب الجديد إذا كان لا يختص بذلك اليوم وحده جائز لأنها مناسبة سارة.
9- الأعياد تابعة لأركان الإسلام الخمسة / فالشهادتان ليس لهما عيد لأن لا وقت لها , والصلاة عيدها يوم الجمعة , والزكاة عيده عند دوران الحول , ورمضان عيده الفطر , والحج عيده الأضحى.
10- والفرق بين اتخاذ يوم المولد الشريف عيداً وبين اتخاذه مناسبة سارة , أن الأول له عبادات مخصوصة في الشريعة كصلاة العيدين , وإخراج زكاة الفطر , أو الأضحية وهي عبادات لا يجوز فعلها في المولد. والنية هي المؤثرة في التفرقة .
11- الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي الشريف مسألة أخذت أكبر من حجمها في هذه الأيام , والتوسط أن يجتمع المختلف
ن على أن هذا اليوم ليس عيداً , وأنه مناسبة سارة ونعمة من نعم الله تعالى .
12- المواضع التي صلى فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يُسن أن يصلي فيها المسلم وأن يزاحم للوصول إليها .
13- استنكر الشيخ محاولة هدم الآثار النبوية وإزالتها كالمساجد والبيوت التي زارها , فقد كان الصحابة يزورونها ويتبركون بآثار النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم فيها , ومازال المسلمون يزورونها دون أن يشركوا بالله تعالى , وإذا حصل الجهل فيجب أن يزيد التعليم , والتعليم لا يكون بالهدم والإزالة .
14- التبرك بآثار النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم جائز , وقد كان الصحابة يقتتلون على وضوءه وبصاقه , وقد أحتفظ معاوية بأظافر للنبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وأوصى أن تجعل في عينيه عن دفنه . لكن يصعب إثبات آثار النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم هذه الأيام.
15- روي عن الصحابة شيئاً يسيراً من التبرك بآل البيت عليهم السلام , كما تبرك جابر بن عبد الله بالباقر بن زين العابدين , وكما قبل زيد بن ثابت يد ابن عباس وقال: هكذا أمرنا أن نفعل بآل بيت نبيئنا صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم. لكن الجمهور لم يشيعوا التبرك بذوات آل البيت عليهم السلام .
16- التقدير والإجلال من حق آل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم , حتى الفاسق منهم نحترمه احتراماً لا نحترم به فاسق غيرهم .
17- إطلاق لفظ (الشريف) و(السيد) وكل لفظ شريف على آل البيت عليهم السلام مطلوب شرعاً , وتقديمهم في المجالس حق لهم ولكل قرشي كما قال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم (قدموا قريش ولا تقدموها). وآل البيت مصطفون مختارون , والله يصطفي من عباده من يشاء .
18- الصحابة والصالحون كانوا يتنافسون على مصاهرة آل البيت , كما قال عمر رضي الله عنه : (ألا تهنئوني سمعت رسول الله يقول كل سبب ونسب وصهر منقطع يوم القيامة إلا سببي ونسبي وصهري), وعندما نكح الحجاج الثقفي إمراةً من بني هاشم أمره عبد الملك بن مروان أن يطلقها ويأتي بها حافياً من العراق إلى الشام لأنه ليس لها بأهل .
19- زيارة القبور سنة , وأولى القبور بالزيارة هو قبر النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم , وشد الرحال إلى زيارة القبور جائز , والقاعدة كل أمر جائز يجوز السفر إليه , وقد سافر النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من المدينة لزيارة قبر أمه الذي في الأبواء (يبعد 140كم عن المدينة). 
20- حديث (لا تشد الرحال إلا لثلاثة مساجد) خاص بالمساجد لا غيرها . والتعميم خطأ , وأول من فهم من الحديث تحريم السفر لزيارة القبر الشريف هو ابن تيمية وهو مخطئ والمذاهب كلها على خلافه .
21- جعلُ القبر النبوي الشريف بين المصلي والقبلة لا ينبغي , وقد كانت تصلي عائشة وقبر النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وأبي بكر بين يديها .
22- الدعاء ليس له قبلة , ويجوز استقبال القبر النبوي في الدعاء واستدبار القبلة.
23- تتبع آثار المدينة المنورة كزيارة قباء وشهداء أحد وجبل أحد جائز و مطلوب ويزيد المحبة .
24- إطلاق لقب (المنورة) على المدينة جائز وحقيقة واقعية .
25- المدائح النبوية هي من العبادة والقربة إلى الله تعالى , والمنهي هو الغلو كغلو النصارى.
26- البوصيري رحمه الله تعالى هو من أهل السنة لكنه قد غلا في قصيدته (البردة) وذكر أموراً لم ترد بالنص , وفي أبياته ما يوهم الشرك وتحلية النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بالصفات الإلهية , وهو سوء أدب لكنهم اعتذروا بأنه من قبيل تداخل الضمائر المعروف في اللغة والقرآن الكريم مثل قول الله تعالى : (لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله وتعزروه وتوقره وتسبحوه بكرةً وأصيلاً).

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

يحتاج الى رد مفصل عن كثير ممانسب اليه 
قوله والزكاة عيدها عند دوران الحول 
اقول نساله اين الدليل من الكتاب اوالسنة ولن يجد على ذلك دليلا ابدا 
قوله بل يفرح المسلم بمولده ويصومه 
اقول هل مراده ان يصوم كل اثنين اويصوم في كل سنة اليوم الثاني عشر من ربيع الاول ان اراد الاول فسنة وان اراد الاخر فبدعة 
ومن ذلك قوله –وقد سافر النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من المدينة لزيارة قبر أمه الذي في الأبواء (يبعد 140كم عن المدينة). 
نقول  أن زيارة النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ قبر أمه لم تحصل بشد رحل وسفر إليها وإنما زار قبرها وهو في طريقه لما فتح مكة.. انظر الرد على الأخنائي ص 249.
قوله الدعاء ليس له قبلة ,
نقول بل يستحب  استقبال القبلة، حين الدعاء
فعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: ((استقبل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الكعبة فدعا على نفر من قريش))[6]، استقبال القبلة ، روى مسلم ( 1763 ) عن عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : لَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ بَدْرٍ نَظَرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَهُمْ أَلْفٌ وَأَصْحَابُهُ ثَلاثُ مِائَةٍ وَتِسْعَةَ عَشَرَ رَجُلا ، فَاسْتَقْبَلَ نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْقِبْلَةَ ثُمَّ مَدَّ يَدَيْهِ فَجَعَلَ يَهْتِفُ بِرَبِّهِ : ( اللَّهُمَّ أَنْجِزْ لِي مَا وَعَدْتَنِي ، اللَّهُمَّ آتِ مَا وَعَدْتَنِي ، اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ تُهْلِكْ هَذِهِ الْعِصَابَةَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الإِسْلامِ لا تُعْبَدْ فِي الأَرْضِ ) فَمَا زَالَ يَهْتِفُ بِرَبِّهِ مَادًّا يَدَيْهِ مُسْتَقْبِلَ الْقِبْلَةِ حَتَّى سَقَطَ رِدَاؤُهُ عَنْ مَنْكِبَيْهِ . . . الحديث . 
قال النووي رحمه الله في شرح مسلم : فِيهِ اِسْتِحْبَاب اِسْتِقْبَال الْقِبْلَة فِي الدُّعَاء ، وَرَفْع الْيَدَيْنِ فِيهِ .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قوله الزيادة في حديث الافـتراق (كلها في النار إلا واحدة) زيادة غير صحيحة 
اقول صححها جهابذة الحفاظ قبلك واليك البيان
«إِنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابَ افْتَرَقُوا فِي دِينِهِمْ عَلَى اثِنْتَيْنِ وَسَبْعِينَ مِلَّةً وَإِنَّ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةَ سَتَفْتَرِقُ عَلَى ثَلاثٍ وَسَبْعِينَ مِلَّةً –يَعْنِي الْأَهْوَاءَ–، كُلُّهَا فِي النَّارِ إِلا وَاحِدَةً، وَهِيَ الْجَمَاعَةُ. وَإِنَّهُ سَيَخْرُجُ مِنْ أُمَّتِي أَقْوَامٌ تَجَارَي بِهِمْ تِلْكَ الْأَهْوَاءُ كَمَا يَتَجَارَى الْكَلْبُ بِصَاحِبِهِ، فلا يَبْقَى مِنْهُ عِرْقٌ وَلا مَفْصِلٌ إِلا دَخَلَهُ». قال معاوية t: «والله يا معشر العرب لئن لم تقوموا بما جاء به نبيكم r، لغيركم من الناس أحرى أن لا يقوم به».
و قد صحّحه الحاكم أبو عبد الله في المستدرك و الإمام الذهبي في التلخيص، و جوّده الحافظ العراقي في تخريج الإحياء (3\230) و حسّنه أمير المؤمنين في الحديث ابن حجر العسقلاني في تخريج الكشاف (63)، و صحّحه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في اقتضاء الصراط (1\118)
.وروي في بيان الفرقة الناجية أنها: «هي الجماعة». أخرجه أبو داود في سننه ــ 4/ 198 من طريق معاوية بن أبي سفيان. وقال الشيخ الألباني: حسن. وهذه الرواية أخرجها الحاكم في المستدرك ــ 1/ 218. وأخرجه ابن ماجه في سننه ــ 2/ 1322 من طريق عوف بن مالك. وقال أحمد بن أبي بكر بن إســماعيل الكناني (ت840هـ) في مصباح الزجاجة ــ 4/ 179: هذا إسناد فيه مقال، راشد بن سعد قال فيه أبو حاتم: صدوق. وعباد بن يوسف لم يخرج لـه أحد سوى ابن ماجه وليس لـه عنده سوى هذا الحديث. قال ابن عدي: روى أحاديث تفرد بها. وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات. وباقي رجال الإسناد ثقات انظره بتحقيق محمد المنتقي الكشناوي. ط2، دار العربية ــ بيروت، لبنان 1403هـ. وقال الشيخ الألباني: صحيح. وأخرجه ابن ماجه في الموضع نفسه من طريق قتادة عن أنس بن مالك بلفظ: «وإن أمتي ستفترق على ثنتين وسبعين فرقة كلها في النار إلا واحدة وهى الجمــاعة». وقال الكناني في مصباح الزجاجة 4/ 180: هذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده من حديث أنس أيضا، ورواه أبو يعلى الموصلي. ورواية الإمام أحمد في مسنده ــ 3/ 145 وهي من طريق سعيد بن أبي هلال عن أنس
.منقول من ملتقى اهل الحديث

----------


## الحمادي

في كلام الشيخ الددو إشكالات عدة؛ ولعلَّ بعضَ الإخوة يتتبعها ويشكف خطأه فيها
وشكر الله لأخي أبي محمد الغامدي مبادرته للردِّ على بعض النقاط

----------


## أبو شيماء الطالب

تخبطات !!

العلاَّمة !!!

فوائد الشيخ !!!!

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل : ( الماجد ) ، ما هكذا تُعرض أخطاءُ أهل العلم ـ بارك الله فيك ـ ..

ماذا لو كان الموضوع : " مناقشة للشيخ محمد الددو في بعض المسائل " ؟

ثم قولك : فوائد ، وتأتي بأخطائه ؛ هل هذه سخرية ؟!!

آمل أن تراجع أسلوب طرحك ، ولا تظننَّ أني متحاملٌ عليك ، متعصبٌ للشيخ ، لا وربي ..
ولكني رأيتُ في أسلوبك شيئاً من النظر ..

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قوله(( الطائفة المنصورة قد تكون من أهل السنة أو أهل البدع ))

اقول وردت احاديث في صفات الطائفة المنصورة منها 
عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا تزال طائفة من أمتي ظاهرين على الحق حتى تقوم الساعة ) 
عن معاوية بن أبي سفيان  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تزال طائفة من أمتي قائمة بأمر الله ، لا يضرهم من خذلهم أو خالفهم ، حتى يأتي أمر الله وهم ظاهرون على الناس 
  صحيح   مسلم  
.اقول هذه  صفات الطائفة المنصورة
اخذت من مجموع الأحاديث الواردة فيها :
1- أنها على حق:
فجاء الحديث بأنهم (على الحق ) .
2-وأنها ( قائمة بأمر الله ) .
3-وأنها ( على هذا الأمر ) .
4-وأنها ( على الدين ) .
5- وانها طائفة من الامة وليست كل طوائف الامة وهذا يؤيده حديث افتراق الامة 
اوهذه الألفاظ تجتمع في الدلالة على استـقامتهم على الدين الصحيح الذي بعث به محمدصلى الله عليه وسلم.
 فهل اهل البدع ممن زاد في الدين وانحرف عن طريق الحق الى الضلال هل هم كذلك ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## الماجد

> تخبطات !!
> العلاَّمة !!!
> فوائد الشيخ !!!!
> جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل : ( الماجد ) ، ما هكذا تُعرض أخطاءُ أهل العلم ـ بارك الله فيك ـ ..
> ماذا لو كان الموضوع : " مناقشة للشيخ محمد الددو في بعض المسائل " ؟
> ثم قولك : فوائد ، وتأتي بأخطائه ؛ هل هذه سخرية ؟!!
> آمل أن تراجع أسلوب طرحك ، ولا تظننَّ أني متحاملٌ عليك ، متعصبٌ للشيخ ، لا وربي ..
> ولكني رأيتُ في أسلوبك شيئاً من النظر ..


وصلت الرسالة مشكورا وإنما كنت ناقلا وعلى عجل ...
ولعلمك أن الرجل له وجه آخر مع الأشاعرة وقد ذكروه بين مادح وذام كل بمايعرفه
عن الداعية (الددو) وبعضهم من بلديات تجد ذلك  في منتدياتهم فالله أعلم بحاله ...
 ولكن يحذر من أطروحاته العوام وعدم تغريرهم بأمثاله ويبقوا بعلمائهم وفيهم الكفاية فهم
أي العوام لايميزون بين الغث والسمين وكذا أصحاب منهج التجميع ..
 ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد ..

----------


## عباس إبراهيمي

يا أخي الماجد، اسمح لي بتعقيب على ما نقلته عن الشيخ الدو، وهو أن نقلك للنقاط التي تضمنها كلام الشيخ الدو، يوحي برضاك بما قاله الشيخ مع أن هناك أمورا تضنها كلامه بين أمرها وزيفها في الشريعة الإسلامية، وخصوصا عنونتها ب "فوائد" فهذا لا شك أن فيه بعض التساهل منك والعذر منك، ولا أظنه يخفاك كلام  أهل العلم الموثوقين في كثير مما تضمنه كلام الشيخ، وكان الأجدر بك أن تعقب على كلام الشيخ أنت بنفسك، نصحا للأمة، وتحملا لمسؤولية ما نقلت أمام الله عز وجل يوم المعاد. وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه، وأرانا الحق حقا ورزقنا اتباعه وأرانا الباطل باطلا ورزقنا اجتنابه.

----------


## الهزبر

هل له كلام آخر , على فرض أن هذا الكلام لربما ليس دقيقا في مايدين به الرجل

وهذا إلتماس حسن , وإلا فكلامه في بعض المواطن لايحتاج إلى عذر , وهو غلط وباطل

لكن لربما وربما

هل وجهت له الإنتقادات هذه وأطلع عليها..

الله المستعان

----------


## صقر بن حسن

لقد كان بيني وبين الشيخ محمد الددو علاقة قوية ، وكنت أزوره في غرفته حينما كنا طلاب بالجامعة بالرياض ، وفي بعض المرات يأتي معي في السيارة حين الرجوع للسكن ، وقد أهديته عددا من الكتب والمخطوطات ، وأهداني هو كذلك ، منذ عام 1410 هـ إلى وقت قريب .
لم أسمعه في خلال تلك السنين تفوه بمثل هذا الكلام ، أو تجرأ على قوله .
هل لقناة المجد ما يخصها من الحديث ، ولقناة إقرأ ما يخصها .
هؤلاء بوجه وهؤلاء بوجه .
صحيح أننا نريد أن نجمع الأمة ونتنمنى أن تتوحد صفوفها لكن ليس بهذا الخلط الغريب ، والتشكيك ، والتمييع لبعض القضايا لا لمجرد شيء إلا لجمع الأمة وتوحيد صفوفها .
الحمد لله  أن الأمة لا تجتمع على ضلالة . 
نسأل الله الثبات على دينه .

----------


## فرّاش العلماء

هل بقيت بدعة لم ينصرها في هذا الكلام ؟ كثير ممن ينتسب للعلم يأتي للسعودية لكي ينال تزكية من علمائها لما لهم من قبول و منذ أن يخرج رجله الثانية منها ينقلب على عقبيه و راجعوا تاريخ الغزالي و القرضاوي و الددو و القائمة طويلة

----------


## أشجعي

موضوع سابق...

----------


## فرّاش العلماء

هناك فتوى جديد أيضاً للددو بأن تغطية المرأة لوجهها بدعة فالله المستعان على أهل زمان أصبحت السنة عندهم بدعة و البدعة سنة

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

> هناك فتوى جديد أيضاً للددو بأن تغطية المرأة لوجهها بدعة فالله المستعان على أهل زمان أصبحت السنة عندهم بدعة و البدعة سنة


المصدر ؟

----------


## فرّاش العلماء

انتشر في الصحافة السعودية قريبا و قرأت في صحيفة المسك الإليكترونية رد السعيدي عليه

----------


## أبو عبد الله الرياني

> المصدر ؟


مصدر الكذبة ؟؟

----------

